# Trying clomid - any advice welcome



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

long story but my consultant (lovingly known as the consultant from hell) has done a complete 360 and gone from us both having problems to us being unexplained infertility. Has refused to refer me for IVF until I try clomid. So I am next month. 

Really need any tips on best ways to make it work. Currently in very tricky situation of having to be away from home all week (mother is very ill so moved home) and in fact just home for first night in the last 3 weeks.

Any advice would be appreciated 

Is


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

oh and is it normal for a consultant to basically just send you off with a prescription for this stuff and no advice at all??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

You should have been given advise on this and personally I think it's a little unprofessional of them not to have provided you with more information before prescribing a potent fertility drug.

Clomid triggers your ovaries to release eggs.  If you don't ovulate naturally on your own then hopefully clomid will trigger ovaries to produce at least one dominant follicle and a mature egg, if you ovulate on your own then the clomid may help boost things so more dominant follicles, hence more eggs released so more target practise for the sperm.

You take clomid either cd2-6, cd3-7, cd4-8 or cd5-9....whatever you've been advised on the prescription then you should take it exactly like that.  You would normally ovulate around 5-9 days following the last clomid pill but some may find it's a little later (and in few cases, earlier).  You may want to request follicle tracking scans to see how you're responding but it seems this is not always available, unless you're paying.  If you can get a progesterone blood test though.  This is often done on cd21 but this assumes ovulation happened on cd14.  Progesterone peaks at 7dpo so this is ideally when it should be tested so if you ovulate earlier or later than cd14 then try and get tested accordingly eg ovulate cd16, get tested cd23 etc.

Try and have as much sex from around cd10 onwards for at least a week or more...this should hopefully cover when you ovulate.  Sperm can live for around 3-5 days whereas an egg only survives about 12-24 hours so always best to have plenty of sperm ready and waiting for when the egg is released.

Hope that helps a bit.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Natasha. 

Consultant apparently just sees it as a box ticking exercise. I have conculded that he is an ****


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

We have lift off. Who'd have thought a smiley face on a stick could make a girl so happy?


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Good luck, have everything crossed for you!  

M x


----------



## Andi123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I had to have clomid before ivf and got bfp on round 2 so good luck xxxxxxxx


----------

